

Ask HN: How should i donate my profits to charity? - ammarkalim

HN, I have always cared about charity. I have been donating a certain amount of my income to charity even before i started earning. Now i starting an online store...with one product..i know the product is quite good(really good design and functionality) and it will sell..but i somehow want to give a certain portion of my profits to charity. How should i go about this?..I dont want to give 10% or 20% of my income to charity as a whole...instead i think i should give a certain amount on every product sold...my product costs around $40-$50..i can give up to $10 to charity( in the form of products like shoes or books) on ever product sold...so that i can keep a count...any ideas what should i go about it..what should i give that is worth $10?..I want to give it to charity which cares about the development of children. I am from Pakistan..currently i have SOS village in mind.
http://www.sos.org.pk/<p>help me out?..Do you support this kind of thing?
======
c1sc0
I'm supporting charity:water with <http://www.coldwaterswimming.com> ... I
like that they are pretty accountable, 100% goes towards the projects and
having access to clean water is a pre-requisite for a child's education &
further development.

~~~
ammarkalim
hey..i would like to get in touch with you. I want to know how you do it and
may be you can help me by giving me some advice.

